# Simple Drink Holders



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

So when we play cornhole in the parking lots, we're often in need of drink holders. We have some with metal stakes for when we're in the grass, so I thought I'l slap these togeher for street use. 

It was also a good excuse to practice my M&T joinery, which is used throughout these pieces. 

Nothing fancy, but definitely usable.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice looking pieces... but I gotta ask what corn hole is, I'm afraid to google it! lol

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

well done.

excuse my ignorance, what's cornhole?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It's kinda like horse shoes but with bean bags.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Brink said:


> well done.
> 
> excuse my ignorance, what's cornhole?


Ahhhh... allow me to share THAT process with you


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

OOOOHHH! I've seen that game, never knew its name.

nice job on everything.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Brink said:


> OOOOHHH! I've seen that game, never knew its name.
> 
> nice job on everything.


Depending on the variation, it's also called baggo, beanbag toss, tailgate toss, etc. 

Technically, the boards are supposed to be 2'x4 with a 6" hole and the bags should be filled with kettle corn.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those drink holders are awesome. The corn hole boards look great too. Awesome stuff.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job of both projects. Those drink holders are a neat idea!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh ok... We play bean bags and washers at the fire station... Things get slow for a couple hrs... Every couple yrs! 

~tom


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice drinkholders TM. The only thing I would recommend is to make the small foot wider like the other. I can see them tipping over. I would hate to see a good beer wasted. 
The first time I saw a bar advertising a cornhole tournament, I wash shocked. I thought, "I'm sure as hell not going to that place".:laughing: I built a set of boards and my wife made the beanbags. Good game for picnics and barbecues for people of all ages.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> Nice drinkholders TM. The only thing I would recommend is to make the small foot wider like the other. I can see them tipping over. I would hate to see a good beer wasted.
> T


Yeah, I understand completely and thanks Mike for the feedback. I built these to be stored inside the camper and didn't want to make removable feet, so that's why they're sized differently. One thing that may not translate visually, without any other reference, is the size. The legs are 1.5" in size but probably don't look that wide since I rounded over the edges. They'd definitely be more stable if they were the same length, but I'll deal with the slight wobble that exists to save space while in storage. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Nice stands! We play at the Rams games and are always on the pavement. I can't tell you how many times my beer has been knocked over by an errant bean bag! I might have to build a set of these myself!

Mac


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice job. I remember when I moved further south. "Corn hole?" I didn't know either. Its big around here in Virginia. People here go CRAZY for both corn hole and college football.


----------



## planerboy (May 3, 2011)

The cornhole boards look awesome an as a fellow Hokiefan I am wandering if you have plans for making those. If so I would be very interested in them. As well as the drink holders. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

btyirin said:


> Nice job. I remember when I moved further south. "Corn hole?" I didn't know either. Its big around here in Virginia. People here go CRAZY for both corn hole and college football.



Heck yeah man. You're in a great part of this country! :thumbsup: :w00t: :clap:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

planerboy said:


> The cornhole boards look awesome an as a fellow Hokiefan I am wandering if you have plans for making those. If so I would be very interested in them. As well as the drink holders. Let me know. Thanks!



Thanks, I don't really have plans, per se, but here's a great forum that will give you PLENTY of ideas. 

The drink holders? Sorry, I glued two 1x6s together and let the band saw do the rest.


----------

